# Moving To Singapore



## bravo1800 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have been offered a job in Singapore so currently going through the process of sorting out my new life in Singapore....I have never been to Singapore so can anyone give me tips on the following:

- Renting property in Singapore
- Social scene in Singapore
- Best place to meet people as I will know no one there...
- Any other tips..

Many thanks for any replies....

Chris


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you can start off, by RTF ..  

most have been discussed and fought over here, before 

after that, If you have specific questions, you can throw, and we can address .. 

For places to meet people, well, let me say, what kind of 'people' you plan to meet ?? 

You can make friends in Junior Chamber / Rotaract, if you are below 40 and 30 respectively and if you have a passion to serve and meet people .. or Rotary / Lions, if you crossed the 40 year age limit 

Or join some VWO and make friends

Or go join one of those weekly drinking clubs .. or 

Get specific, and I can try to help ..


----------



## Japer (Aug 10, 2013)

bravo1800 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Singapore so currently going through the process of sorting out my new life in Singapore....I have never been to Singapore so can anyone give me tips on the following:
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

With regards to your questions,

-Rental prices in Singapore can be on the high side depending on the location and the facilities you need, so it would be better if you have a rough idea, what are you looking for.
-Social scene wise, we do have lots of pubs and clubs in the Boat Quay and Clarke Quay district in which it becomes very vibrant during the night.
-What sort of people are you planning to meet with, as the question is really vague.

Regards!


----------



## Gerry63 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Tenant urgently required*

Hi,
Forced urgent move back to UK means we have to find replacement tenants. (no diplomatic clause). Lovely condo in Pasir Panjang Hill. 2 bed 2 bath. Large terrace facing quiet pool. Only 40 units. Pool mostly empty. Rent $4100. 5 min walk to bus. 2 stops from Haw Par Villa. 25 mins by bus to CBD. Gerry 9796 1501


----------



## Gerry63 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Chris,
Got anywhere to live in SG yet?


----------



## Gerry63 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,

I was looking for a tenant. Got one now. Thx for replying. Enjoy Singapore.


----------

